# What food to use



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Well some of you may know im starting up my first victorian tank.

Im wondering what fish food you all use.

There are alot of food out there that claim to make colors more vibrant or make your fish healthier. Well im skeptical.

So i figured id ask here. What do you use? what have your experiences been?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula. I think colors are impacted much more by dominance in the tank than food. Any good quality food (check the ingredients) will keep your fish healthy, along with clean water.


----------

